
The biggest CrunchFund loser is... - hunterowens
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/06/the-biggest-crunchfund-loser-is/
======
pedalpete
This is the third article I've read today about the apparently 'earth
shattering' change at AOL, or is it TechCrunch or is it just Michael
Arrington, and I have to wonder if these people are all just so full of
themselves that they think this matters and means anything.

What are the implications? Who cares? Is this really going to affect anybody?

